# Do I need a shock pump?



## redline09 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I just bought a Cannondale Flash 1 that has an air shock.
The bike is in layaway until I can pay it off, which might be a while...
And I am wondering: Do I need an airpump for the front shock, or could I use my Park Tool floor airpump that I use to inflate presta-valve bike tires?
I don't mind buying the shock pump, if it's important, but do I really need it?
If so, what should I get?
Many thanks for your help with this. It is appreciated.
Redline
Milwaukee, Wis.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... you'll need a shock pump capable of reaching high pressures... depending on your needs, well above most floor pumps... I've run a shock at 300 PSI (course I was a tad... heavier then).

I've not bought one in quite some time, but the Performance house brands worked well in the past.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

A tire pump will not work on a shock.. You need the valve release feature otherwise the pressure will drop significantly when you detach the pump. Shock pumps are only like $20 and a good investment. Especially since you should check the shock pressure regularly to ensure your sag is always right.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Topeak PocketShock DXG
works well for me and no air loss when you detach the hose


----------

